# Does nvidia geforce GT630M supports CUDA??



## Droid (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.I needed a small help regarding nvidia geforce GT630M.I wanted to know if this GPU supports Cuda?If it supports,Do i need to download separate drivers for cuda tech?

Do let me know suggestions for enhancing this GPU.

Please find below the links for reference:
GeForce GT 630M | GeForce
CUDA | GeForce

--Droid


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

yes, the answer is on the links you've provided.


----------

